# Playing with my new toy- Canon EOS REBEL T3i



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Not sure how to use this thing yet. The camera is doing all of the work.


















































































Wanted to get a pic of him colored up, but he didn't like the camera in his face. But he looks pretty decent nonetheless.


















Got any camera tips? Throw em' my way! Thanks for looking...


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow that camera takes great photos! I had noticed that you changed your profile pic, I think the photo of him swimming away is pretty cool looking!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

err, only two will load for me but they look great. What settings, flash, etc. did you use to get the black background behind your new avi pic?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Not sure why they're not loading. I don't know what settings I used. I was zooming through all the settings. I moved my lighting to the front of the tank so the background was unlit and dark. As I said, not sure how to use the camera. Haven't had much time to experiment or even read any of the literature...


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shots Iggy!!!! What is that fish in the second picture?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not sure why they're not loading. I don't know what settings I used. I was zooming through all the settings. I moved my lighting to the front of the tank so the background was unlit and dark. As I said, not sure how to use the camera. Haven't had much time to experiment or even read any of the literature...


By the front of the tank, I'm assuming that you are meaning the top front, not in front of the front glass correct?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

This thread just reminded me that I plopped my GoPro Hero3 Black in my Hap and Peacock 125 a couple weekends ago. I need to make some room on my hard drive, edit it down a little and throw it up on the forum.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> Great shots Iggy!!!! What is that fish in the second picture?


Male pseudo Saulosi


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice Iggy !! BTW, you are one of the most helpful posters on this board, glad you are posting on this board.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If these are the pictures that you're taking now after just getting the camera, I can't wait to see your pictures in a few months. I love that Hongi SRT.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

What lens are you using? any type of flash? Is the room totally dark besides the tank? I have a nikon D5000 that I've borrowed from work a couple times but can only get so so pics imo. I'm sure a lot of it is just me and my lack of camera experience, but always looking for how people get started and are getting some pretty fine pics.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a decent DSLR, but has failed repeatedly in capturing an image similar to Iggy. Also curious what lens you are using and ISO ?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

chopsteeks said:


> Nice Iggy !! BTW, you are one of the most helpful posters on this board, glad you are posting on this board.


I appreciate that, but I must say everything I've learned has been from this forum. I kinda know mbuna. My experience is limited. There are people here that have way more time in this like the mods and members like kyboy, kanorin, Cantrell, etc.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> If these are the pictures that you're taking now after just getting the camera, I can't wait to see your pictures in a few months. I love that Hongi SRT.


Thanks man! I got a better shot of him last night. He won't stay still. The local guy I got him and the females from sells them as 'normal' L. hongi. People who buy them from him sell the offspring as SRT, though. Rightly so I believe.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> What lens are you using? any type of flash? Is the room totally dark besides the tank? I have a nikon D5000 that I've borrowed from work a couple times but can only get so so pics imo. I'm sure a lot of it is just me and my lack of camera experience, but always looking for how people get started and are getting some pretty fine pics.


The lens is an 18-55. I took the pics with the room relatively dark. Some ambient light and some from a box turtle incandescent and another tank. There's about a dozen different settings which include custom ones. Don't remember the ISO setting, sorry. There's a member on here who helped me make the decision on the camera and offered his advice on settings. Haven't contacted him yet. Been so busy. It sucks. I've hardly touched my new shiny XBOX One, lol!

Once I figure out what I'm doing, I'll post the camera settings. Promise...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics, Iggy.  
Start playing in manual mode, forget about the other settings. Try to get used to ISO, aperture, shutter and flash settings.
For pics without flash, I tend to use low f-stop, high ISO and a shutter around 125-160. The drawback is that by using a large aperture, anything beyond the focal point will be blurry.
If you're using the flash, you can use a smaller aperture (higher f-stop) and not have to worry about parts of the fish being out of focus, however sometimes the color of the fish can look unnatural. This is when I play around with the flash output level. A lower ISO will reduce graininess.
Hope that this helps. There are also some articles in the library that may be worth looking at.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thank you much GTZ. I'll search the articles and continue fumbling my way through it. Wish that Photography section was still around....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The threads are still here, unfortunately you'll have to resort to searching to be able to find them.
I'd also recommend Youtube for tutorials. I found this channel to be particularly useful.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

That would be great - we just picked up a T4i for a great price, but neither the wife or I have any idea of how to use it.


----------



## xyzoptics (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome photos! I think I need to get an overhead light in my tank because my photos don't look anywhere near that clear. Today I had a nice sunny day outside and got some of the best photos I've been able to take, but they're no where near that level. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Surprisingly enough, I have taken some nice pictures with no lighting other than ambient. Most of the time I try to kill all other lights in the room, too many tank light reflections, darn MTS, and set the camera to shutter priority in the same realm as mentioned earlier 125-160 and just run the tank lighting pulled forward. Any slower shutter speed and you will get blur unless you have really calm fish. I too have had no good luck with the colors looking right with the flash but had not played with output level of it either.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats on the camera...great choice  Lots to learn in this thing but you'll grasp it soon enough. Any questions feel free to message moi


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Surprisingly enough, I have taken some nice pictures with no lighting other than ambient. Most of the time I try to kill all other lights in the room, too many tank light reflections, darn MTS, and set the camera to shutter priority in the same realm as mentioned earlier 125-160 and just run the tank lighting pulled forward. Any slower shutter speed and you will get blur unless you have really calm fish. I too have had no good luck with the colors looking right with the flash but had not played with output level of it either.


Killing my filtration causes some of my fish to chill out some. Makes them more skittish as well, though.



> by Marconi
> 
> Congrats on the camera...great choice Lots to learn in this thing but you'll grasp it soon enough. Any questions feel free to message moi


Well you helped out with the choice. And I'll message ya soon enough. Trust me. Thanks...


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I normally kill my filtration and wavemaker too to get the few microbubbles out of there and slow the fish down.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow...great photos Iggy. I've been waiting for a new camera. Seems like forever. It will be my Christmas gift. Still trying to decide which one to get but loving these shots. I was looking at the T4i.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Great shots Iggy. Love the Hongi. My only regret about going from Mbuna to Peacocks.

How about testing out a couple of full tanks shots for us?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks gal. This camera was essentially a Christmas gift for myself. I never get get anything I want anyways...

Filet: have not been happy with the pics I've got with the full tank, but haven't played with the camera in a few days. Some more Hongi for ya:





And a M. Sp. elongatus chailosi


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I really love those shots Iggy!!! OMG I may have to place a special order to Santa for that camera.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Grats! I got a T3 (non i) for xmas last yr Just came with the basic lens I think its gonna take a macro lens to get the killer shots, but these cameras can do fairly decent shots as is.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Filet likey, Iggy


----------

